# How to put in a double banded bow?



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Clearly, all this is very new to me so here is my very 'wet behind the ears' question:

I'm getting prepared to use all these amazing double banded bows I have..and I'm just wondering how exactly do you use it? I've been reading online, some say only use one of the bow bands (after making a separate palm tree of hair) and then I see other websites saying like this:

How to put in a Bow

Can you please let me know how you do this? do you make 2 parts of hair (front and back) and then attach as the directions here, or do you just make one partition of hair and then attach one bow band to it? 

I'm not talking about making a topknot with mesh paper (that's so far down the road for me right now).

Thank you so much for any help/advice/suggestions!!


----------



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

(Yowza, I clicked on that bow tutorial and for a second thought the model plush dog in the photos was a REAL dog. Its plastic eyes scared me.)

I'm no pro on grooming but did face this same question. I found that using both hairbow bands was too stressful on my dog's topknot, and created an uncomfortably tight hold (pulled on his eyes). I just use a single band tied over 2x (once going over the hair, twist and loop over again), leaving the second band untwisted.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (lawgirl @ Oct 9 2009, 09:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838182


> (Yowza, I clicked on that bow tutorial and for a second thought the model plush dog in the photos was a REAL dog. Its plastic eyes scared me.)
> 
> I'm no pro on grooming but did face this same question. I found that using both hairbow bands was too stressful on my dog's topknot, and created an uncomfortably tight hold (pulled on his eyes). I just use a single band tied over 2x (once going over the hair, twist and loop over again), leaving the second band untwisted.[/B]


LOL! I reacted the same with those plastic eyes. It took me a minute or two as well. I was thinking that's a _strange_ looking dog.

So did you first make a palm tree/pony tail with a separate band and then attach the bow band, only using one of the bands? Or did you just only use the bow band (one of them)- doing it over twice.

sorry- to be confusing!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

when I use the bows with elastics on the back I first make the top knot with a lighter weight elastic (to ensure it stays in) and then I put the bow elastic over that (just one - the second one is there in case the first one breaks!).


----------



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Oct 9 2009, 09:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838186


> when I use the bows with elastics on the back I first make the top knot with a lighter weight elastic (to ensure it stays in) and then I put the bow elastic over that (just one - the second one is there in case the first one breaks!).[/B]


This is exactly how I do it too. I make the topknot with a clear, gentle, mini elastic I got at CVS, like this one. Then I place the bow over it.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

To do the top knot I use Show Off Medium Bands 5/16 in the yellow fine weight. Then I use one of the bands from the bow on top of the regular top knot band.

In the tutorial you posted, they are doing a regular band to do the first top knot. Then, they are putting on the bow using one of the attached bands. Last, a regular top knot band for the second top knot.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow, Andrea! Thanks for posting that tutorial. I've never even thought to use just one of the two bands. That makes alot of sense!

I like using multiple grooming bands because it helps control Casanova's super furry head and the topknot is very durable that way.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Thank you for all the advice!! What happens if the bow bands break? Are they repairable?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Have you seen Jackie's tutorial?

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=2351

You should never use the bands on the bow to make your topknot. Always make a topknot first, then pop the bow on top without twisting the bands. If you do it that way, the bands on the bows will last for a long, long time. If they do break, it's really easy to sew new bands on.

I also recommend using band removal scissors, not regular scissors like they did in the tutorial posted above. Band scissors have a hook on one end to catch the bands and pull it away from the hair before you snip it.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=2351


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Just part a normal topknot, then divide that in two sections. Like when Gigi was a puppy: 










Here's just how I part the head with doubles, its kind of hard to tell though: 



















Me and Gigi are constantly trying new types of topknots, we have so manyyy! LOL


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Oh thanks so much- Marj and Briana! Makes sense.....and Briana- I am in love with Gigi- what a cutie!


----------

